# CT41 Master & Commander



## daurin (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I've cruised on our CT41 (William Garden design, Ta Chiao, 1972) since 1976 from Maine to Trinidad. Lived aboard 1993-2002 in Chas. SC, St. Thomas, and Trinidad, and still live aboard June-Nov in Hamburg Cove on the CT River. Currently refitting for more blue water adventures. Many recent projects are depicted on my website (url to follow as soon as my post rate is high enough 

Looking forward to hearing from others interested in the CT41, and other topics.

Daurin


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2013)

Greetings Daurin,
I just took possession of a 1974 CT 41 and so far love her regardless of the extensive bright-work awaiting me. My transition is from a Catalina 36 which is an entirely different boat. Looking forward to taking "Dawn Treader" on the 2015 HaHa and points beyond. Would be very interested in viewing your CT 41 posts and hearing your perspective on the boat. All tips are appreciated.

Found at Sea
SF Bay Area


----------



## daurin (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello Found at Sea,

Congratulations on your new boat. We are currently in Panama -- transiting the canal next week -- on our way around the world. Nearly 40 years of sailing her has convinced me that she's an excellent boat for it. We often have spotty internet where we travel (hence the delayed reply), but will be happy to help you out with any questions you might have about the CT41 when we can.

Cheers,
Dirk Aurin
S/V Peregrine, WDF5690
@ Shelter Bay Marine, Colon, Panama


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2013)

Greetings Dirk, 
Thanks for your reply. As I become better acquainted with the lady "Dawn Treader" I'm sure I'll have questions. So far I've spent most of my time doing bright work. 

All the best,
Michael Ramos
S/V Dawn Treader
Vallejo Yacht Club
Vallejo, CA


----------



## third star to the right (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Daurin,

I am looking into a CT41 Dawn Treader . I was reading from various websites people's reviews of the boat. I hasn't come across much in favor of them as far as their sailability and build quality. If you are anyone else out there could tell me about your experiences with this boat I would be very much appreciative.

Rodney in CA


----------



## CT41Liberty (Jun 11, 2020)

I just bought a 1974 CT41 too but my HIN# doesn’t match other CT owners. Instead of my HIN starting with TAC it starts with CLXCS. Any thoughts? What does yours start with?


----------

